# High Wheel



## jwriterman (Dec 23, 2009)

Found this on eBay. I had no idea of the value, what it was, why I needed it and so I bought it. The only identifying marks are on the seat collar and it is stamped "Jolly." The white front tire is marked 22.5 inches, with an odd and thin air valve to the tube. The rear tire is 13" of solid rubber. If you kow what it is, it would be great to find out.Thanks.


----------



## MartyW (Dec 23, 2009)

I would send Greg Baron over at Rideable Bicycle Replicas and email. He is a really informed guy when it comes to HighWheels both originals and reproductions.

http://highwheel.com/

I hope that this helps.


----------



## kunzog (Dec 23, 2009)

I am guessing made in England around 1970.


----------



## thom (Dec 25, 2009)

Please keep us updated on any info you find.I love the bike and dream of finding something like that myself.Thanks.


----------



## walter branche (Dec 25, 2009)

*search*

these roy cooper ,,renditions of highwheel bikes can be found by typing roy cooper highwheel  or highwheel bicycle -on your search bar,.. i see 2 or 3 a week ,from all over the world ,while i am searching for weird ,,unusual items, bicycles etc.. there is usually 1 or 2 at copake every year ,,


----------



## jwriterman (Dec 26, 2009)

*Hi-Wheel*

I think we are getting close. Nothing definitive yet, but the lead to Roy Cooper Toys LTD in Stockford, England seems to make the most sense. I have finally seen a photo of two, but not close-ups. The information is very limited. However, these bikes called mini-hi-wheels or 1/4 hi-wheel penny farthings were built in the 50's and early 60's. I still plan to research and appreciate your assistance as it has led me this far.

Needless to say, I did take the bike to a powder coater who I respect very much. His work is art. I generally give him very specific instructions, but this time around I told him that the bike was his canvas. I wanted to see what he would do if it was left to him alone as I am always amazed at the work he does for display or show purposes.

We will se what happens and I will provide the finished photo once complete. Thanks again and since many of you seem interested I will provide updates as I discover more.....Jay


----------



## pelletman (Dec 31, 2009)

That is an Italian made thing from the 1960's I believe.  I have a couple and they are turn up on ebay quite frequently musually for around 100 bucks or so.  All I have seen have crank issues where they go on to the axle.  I wouldn't put much money into it.  This is not a Roy Cooper, Roy Coopers are usually a brown color and I think they have kind of an open head fork, this would be a closed or stanley head if we are using terms from the era.


----------



## walter branche (Dec 31, 2009)

*thats right*

,i agree, i am trying to find out the other maker of these junior sized bikes  ,,the company starts with an A  ,thanks pb                                     bike is an aurelia      made by aurelia dino spa in borgosan dalmazzo italy, if you type in childs bike or childs highwheel ,some information shows ..


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jun 9, 2015)

I know this is an old thread but I just bought one from Chuck yesterday. Does anyone know if I can use a standard 22 inch tire for the front wheel or is 22.5 a weird size that I will either have to find or take the hub and rebuild it onto a new style wheel?


----------



## Hoosier Biker (Jun 9, 2015)

I've been sending Chuck some pictures of how the axle goes back together on this. Since you own it now I can send them to you!
As for the tire I bought and tried to get a 22 on there which came from the nice folks at Harris Bicycle garage. Thought I was going to destroy the tire getting it on the rim. Ended up just using the tube and the original worn out tire with the new tube. So far so good.
I'm still in need of a rear wheel for mine. Using one from a radio flyer wagon for now.
PM me if I can help. Tim


----------



## walter branche (Jun 9, 2015)

aerial was the last name i saw on one of these from italy


----------



## Hoosier Biker (Jun 9, 2015)

Aurelia, if it has the original front tire the name is even on it as well. Guess that's why the tires are like hen's teeth to find.
Tim


----------



## walter branche (Jun 9, 2015)

thanks for the spelling help , i think it is an AURELIA


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jun 9, 2015)

thanks for the replies. Could you tell me what the ISO of the original tire is. I am thinking maybe it will take a 22 x 1 3/8 tire since it is a little bigger than a standard 22


----------



## Hoosier Biker (Jun 9, 2015)

22 1 1/4
Let me know if you find one...


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jun 9, 2015)

ok found out the tire we can use. So the original tire was 22 x 1x1/4 the ISO is 32-501 
32 is the width of the tire and 501 is the diameter.

It appears this tire will fit. http://www.ebay.com/itm/22-x-1-3-8-...3&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=151572400472&rt=nc

The width is 37 ( 1x 3/8) which just is a fatter tire. what we need to worry about is the ISO diameter which is 501 or 22 inch. This tire should fit. . I am going to order it and be the tester. I will ask the guy first to verify it is a 501 but someone else selling the same tire and a tube had a picture of the label which said 501


----------



## Hoosier Biker (Jun 9, 2015)

Cool! Now I just need a rear wheel to replace the radio flyer wheel.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jun 9, 2015)

I figure I will get the bike in 2 weeks or so from Monday based on packing and shipping time so I will order the tire and if it fits I will let you guys know so you don't waste money in case I am wrong


----------



## Junkin & Jivin (Aug 12, 2016)

I just purchased the same mini hi-wheel on the World's Longest Yard Sale last week! This same color and style. It's made by Aurelia in Italy. 
I am selling it in my shop. Precious find.


----------



## Hoosier Biker (Apr 15, 2017)

Finally did buy a couple of 9" baby carriage wheels that will work to replace the radio flyer wheel. Grandsons boys enjoy riding it and have take it to school for show and tell.


----------



## Kstone (Apr 15, 2017)

Hoosier Biker said:


> Finally did buy a couple of 9" baby carriage wheels that will work to replace the radio flyer wheel. Grandsons boys enjoy riding it and have take it to school for show and tell.
> 
> View attachment 451569




What a great shot!!


----------



## vincev (Apr 15, 2017)

Its an Italian kids bike.Have seen them at antique shops.


----------

